# Eagles or Patriots



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2018)

I was rooting for the Saints best team they have had in a while. Maybe this is the Eagles year, I thought when Carson Wentz went down it would hurt their chances. Nick Foles had a outstanding game against the Vikings.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2018)

Im pulling for the eagles, but it just depends whether or not the patriots get all the penalties to go their way as usual.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 23, 2018)

Blitz for six baby. Let's do this pats. I did however want to see saints v pats for the hall of famer battle but I'll settle to watch the pats dismantle the #1 seed "underdogs"


----------



## Andreu (Jan 23, 2018)

As a Cowboys fan, like it or not, I gotta root for the Patriots.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2018)

as a redskins fan i'm still rooting for the birdies cause i hate the pats. plus at least our division is being represented in the bowl.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 23, 2018)

Bradys still the man to beat. Go ahead, bet against him.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 23, 2018)

I could care less overall but really don't want to see the cheaters win another one.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 23, 2018)

yeah man, ball deflaters should be banned, obvious and clear cut cheating

TOSS ME THE PIGSKIN BRO


----------



## bkultra (Jan 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I could care less overall but really don't want to see the cheaters win another one.



+1


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 23, 2018)

We feed off the hate, prepare for number 6 boys, get the duck boats ready!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Bradys still the man to beat. Go ahead, bet against him.



Gambling is a vice in Hawaii:O I used to bet on playoff & superbowl games. Just as I thought had a hot hand winning quite a bit, reality struck & lost a few. Not hard core like some guys I know.

Most coin I ever put down was 2002 Tampa Bay - Raiders. Raiders were giving points. Even with Rich Gannon and Jerry Rice I took the points felt that Tampa would win. They had #1 rated defense that Tony Dungy had built. He was fired & Gruden took over. In the playoffs they beat a very good Eagles team. I was not even thinking about the fact that Gruden had been the Raiders coach just a year before. It was a factor TB defense knew the Raiders playbook. It was a blowout 48-21 and the Raiders 21 points were 7 field goals.

I know the Patriots feel sick about the Giants spoiling their perfect season 17-14. Just think of the other teams that have lost to the Patriots many by one field goal. The most points they have won by is 6 in that amazing comeback against Atlanta last year.

Patriots have good coaching staff. That old dude Dante Scarnecchia don't hear much about is much of the reason for their success.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## daveb (Jan 23, 2018)

Just there for the commercials and the eats.


----------



## zetieum (Jan 24, 2018)

keithsaltydog said:


> I was rooting for the Saints best team they have had in a while. Maybe this is the Eagles year, I thought when Carson Wentz went down it would hurt their chances. Nick Foles had a outstanding game against the Vikings.



I don't even know what you are talking about. I guess it is a USA specific post


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 24, 2018)

zetieum said:


> I don't even know what you are talking about. I guess it is a USA specific post



Superbowl? NFL? American Football?

Go to Joe Champs, eat some crappy wings and watch the worlds only ageless 40 year old cement his status as the best (and maybe most hated) quarterback off all time....

Quarterback is to a football team what the prince is to Karneval [emoji6]

Kölle alaaf!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 24, 2018)

It's that game played only in America unlike your football played all over the world.


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2018)

American Football vs Metric Football

Action
Cheerleaders
Beer
Wings
Scoring

vs

2 hr nap - unless your with a bunch of Italians - hard to sleep with all the yelling


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 24, 2018)

Giselle..!! i'm rooting for her.

i'm in it for the Korean Chicken wings i'm making this year..maybe steam a crab and shuck some oysters.


----------



## panda (Jan 25, 2018)

boomcha, yangmyeom tongdak + crab legs + raw oysters = you better have some soju also!!


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 25, 2018)

keithsaltydog said:


> It's that game played only in America unlike your football played all over the world.



Or: the girlie version of Rugby [emoji12][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

I have to admit, American football bores me. Hockey is more my speed.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 25, 2018)

The MMA kind on skates:dazed:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 5, 2018)

Two good defense and only one sack when it counted. That's how good both offensive lines were. Great Super bowl to the end. Good to see Eagles finally bring one home.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I have to admit, American football bores me. Hockey is more my speed.


Huge +1


----------



## zetieum (Feb 5, 2018)

alterwisser said:


> Quarterback is to a football team what the prince is to Karneval [emoji6]
> 
> Kölle alaaf!!



Football + Karneval =
https://youtu.be/aiyeU2npNNY?t=44
Kölle alaaf!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 5, 2018)

Foles catching a TD on a trick play after Brady dropped a pass on a previous trick play was pretty epic trolling.


----------



## panda (Feb 5, 2018)

Play of the year


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 5, 2018)

Call of the year too. Imagine if he dropped that and they lost the game by 3 or less. They would be burning effigies of the coach in Philly.


----------



## panda (Feb 5, 2018)

the fact that it was a successful trolling of brady just made it that much sweeter. and yeah, always go for it on 4th n goal, play to win baby!!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 6, 2018)

Never forget the saints offside kickoff to open the second half of their SB victory. Totally took Indy and everyone by surprise. Pretty sure were gonna play Jacksonville next year in the Super Bowl &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Jville (Feb 6, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Huge +1



What??? Greatest sport to watch hands down America! Football!


----------



## panda (Feb 6, 2018)

i love american football so much it is my religion. so i am depressed rest of the year during offseason.

i really hope eagles trade foles, he deserves another starting gig after that performance. denver perhaps, and bring in chip kelly as o-coordinator.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 6, 2018)

panda said:


> i love american football so much it is my religion. so i am depressed rest of the year during offseason.
> 
> i really hope eagles trade foles, he deserves another starting gig after that performance. denver perhaps, and bring in chip kelly as o-coordinator.



Do you worry that the writing's kind of on the wall for football? I feel like it's gonna end up being like what happened with the tobacco companies eventually. I think a lot of parents are going to stop letting their kids play given that like a huge percentage (like 90% or something??) of all NFL players who have been studied end up showing those weird plaque buildups in the brain.

Or they'll have to change the rules a lot. The weird thing is that rugby actually is safer, even without the pads. The thing about the pads/helmets in football is that it lets players smash into each other with the force of a car accident. Even if the exterior of your head is protected by the helmet, the problem is the sudden deceleration - causes your brain to bounce around against the _inside_ of your skull. It's similar to the blast injuries on soldiers coming back from Iraq/Afghanistan.

Or maybe I'm just bitter that the seahawks didn't even make the playoffs :crytissue:


----------



## panda (Feb 6, 2018)

definitely the latter


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 6, 2018)

panda said:


> definitely the latter



lol that's what i'm hoping too


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2018)

Agree about rugby...I was a prop... much more fun/interesting than American football.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 6, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Agree about rugby...I was a prop... much more fun/interesting than American football.



I don't know... always stopping the game for thoes group hugs.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I don't know... always stopping the game for thoes group hugs.



That's just to make sure everyone gets along before the post game kegger...home team buys

BTW, those hugs look pretty friendly but they're actually rather painful...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 8, 2018)

chiffonodd said:


> Do you worry that the writing's kind of on the wall for football? I feel like it's gonna end up being like what happened with the tobacco companies eventually. I think a lot of parents are going to stop letting their kids play given that like a huge percentage (like 90% or something??) of all NFL players who have been studied end up showing those weird plaque buildups in the brain.
> 
> Or they'll have to change the rules a lot. The weird thing is that rugby actually is safer, even without the pads. The thing about the pads/helmets in football is that it lets players smash into each other with the force of a car accident. Even if the exterior of your head is protected by the helmet, the problem is the sudden deceleration - causes your brain to bounce around against the _inside_ of your skull. It's similar to the blast injuries on soldiers coming back from Iraq/Afghanistan.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just bitter that the seahawks didn't even make the playoffs :crytissue:



Some truth to this smaller private schools play soccer less expensive. The Mother thing not wanting kids to play football has some impact. That is why the league has to change rules and equipment for safety. In Hawaii football is thriving despite we have no pro team. Polynesian players are well represented in the NFL. Big thing here is High School football. Local kid played for Eagles in the news couple nights. Of coarse Marcus Mariota is huge. A lot of Tenn. Titan fans now.


----------

